# Anyone have wifi working with your DS at home?



## wtfftw (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had various wireless set ups at home and not managed to get my DS online. It works fine at the local pub (nintendo hotspot) and round at my parents but can't find the 'access point' at home. So we figured we'd go with this list... except they're either far too pricey or american or old or something. 

Thought I'd ask you lot innit. What router you using?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 29, 2007)

We use an Asus wireless usb plug in thing.We got it from the dragon in law coz she couldn't get her home wireless to work.It was a bit tricky to set up and involved a lot of trial and error but it's working now with PSP too.Altho they both seem to be a bit slow.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmm. Don't think that would be enough round here as really I want to go online when the computer is off. Nice that it works with the psp as well though. We've managed to get psp and ps2 online here but not the ds.


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2007)

You can only use WEP encryption on your router if you want to connect your DS, which is easily cracked if some wannabe is messing around nearby.
You will have to log into your router (192.168.1.1 or such) to find your encryption key.
You will have to enter the WEP encryption key in your DS wireless settings but leave everything else to the default (ie auto DNS etc).


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2007)

Ta.

I know all the wep stuff and the a, b or g blah blah technical gumpf. I've also got my dad and bro round the corner and they love geeking out on hardware configurations (it's also something I do on a less full-time basis).

We seem to have a router that isn't compatible with the DS (can't work out why) and the nintendo list of ones that work is pretty crap (see link). I was hoping one of you would have a set up that works at home and could say which router and then hopefully it would cost less than £60.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2007)

I have mine working. I couldn't get WEP working with the DS though and it's not all that secure anyway so I just have it open, with MAC address filtering (some smartarse is going to tell me that's not secure now).

It's a Sitecom ADSL 2+ Modem Router 54g Turbo. £69.99 from Maplins.


----------



## Radar (Oct 30, 2007)

A firmware upgrade for your current router, setting it into 11b compatibility mode and setting an appropriate static IP address would be my first suggestion if you were trying again with your existing router. 

What is your existing router btw ?. 

That list of supported routers is pretty old, you should be able to find something compatible from it on ebay or a boot sale. Another way to go would be the p2p type setup where you'd add a Nintendo usb wifi dongle to your home PC and have the DS talk to that. It's not as convenient as going direct to an access point as your PC would also need to be up and running, but if the costs work out cheaper than a new router...


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2007)

JFYI,  I'm using a £30 Netgear on Virgin Cable.

Have tried using a different router channel?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2007)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> I have mine working. I couldn't get WEP working with the DS though and it's not all that secure anyway so I just have it open, with MAC address filtering (some smartarse is going to tell me that's not secure now).
> 
> It's a Sitecom ADSL 2+ Modem Router 54g Turbo. £69.99 from Maplins.


ta. Will bear (bare?) in mind that you had problems with WEP. 






			
				Radar said:
			
		

> A firmware upgrade for your current router, setting it into 11b compatibility mode and setting an appropriate static IP address would be my first suggestion if you were trying again with your existing router.
> 
> What is your existing router btw ?.
> 
> That list of supported routers is pretty old, you should be able to find something compatible from it on ebay or a boot sale. Another way to go would be the p2p type setup where you'd add a Nintendo usb wifi dongle to your home PC and have the DS talk to that. It's not as convenient as going direct to an access point as your PC would also need to be up and running, but if the costs work out cheaper than a new router...



Tried your first suggestion.   I'm not actually sure where I've put the offending object.   So I can't say what it is. Not currently plugged in anyway. 

I'm asking what people use so that I can add more routers to my list of ones to look for be it ebay or wherever. Also the usb dongle would do the job but not for when the computer is off. If I can't find anything for under £50 I'll ask father christmas.  







			
				Addy said:
			
		

> JFYI,  I'm using a £30 Netgear on Virgin Cable.
> 
> Have tried using a different router channel?


yup.

Which Netgear do you have? I suspect the one I've got is netgear but tbh I can't remember and can't find it at the mo.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 9, 2007)

Bought a cheap netgear and just set it up. Success at last!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2007)

Did you get WEP working?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 10, 2007)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Did you get WEP working?


Yup. Only the less complicated one though. Figured WEP is a bit of a token gesture anyway.


----------

